# Exterior paint colour suggetions?



## trptman (Apr 18, 2007)

What is the siding material? 
The picture is small but it looks like vinyl. If so, are you sure you want to try to paint it? Thats the one and only good thing about vinyl-eliminates the maintenance of painting.
If you decide to go ahead and paint it, I've been told you can't paint it any darker than it already is. The reason being is that vinyl will expand with the suns heat quite a bit and darker colors absorb more heat, exaggerating this. This in turn will eventually cause the paint to fail and start coming off as it can't expand and contract as far as the siding.
I do alot of wood painting, but steer clear of trying to paint vinyl unless someone has come out with a product that will adhere reliabley to vinyl.

Assuming your'e going to paint- I would'nt do anything bold. You don't have an ornate victorian to absorb an elaborate scheme and the surrounding houses look pretty bland. The setting is always a factor for what to paint a house.
Paint Stores (and I'm a big fan of Sherwin Williams products) usually will have an array of color chips already put into compatable combinations for you to consider if you really have no idea what you would like.
For a simple but traditional color scheme that I like to use, and would probably work for your house is some shade of creamy yellow, white trim and dark green shutters . I especially like the Sher. Will. color "Rookwood Shutter Green". It is the perfect traditional dark green exterior color for -you guessed it- shutters and other trim. Ask for it by name if you want the right dark green 
You are right, whatever you do get away from that awful teal. As for the white trim, I would recommend something a little off white. It will still "look" white but a pure white will look too sterile.
Keep in mind this is just one possible combination of about a million you could do. 
If your house is indeed vinyl, ask about any newer products to deal with vinyl.
I only paint older homes and buildings so I have limited experience in newer building products.
Hope this maybe helps....a little at least


----------



## trptman (Apr 18, 2007)

I just re-read your question and I now see you aren't looking to paint the siding. Thats what I get for not taking my time to read more carefully.
With white siding....that a tough one. Sometimes white trim works but I'm having a hard time picturing white siding with anything other than ...white trim, and not have it look odd. Ive seen it tried, but it always looks odd to me with a white body color and some darker trim color. To my eye it looks backward.
You might be best off just changing the teal to something else and living with the white on white.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

How about a nice tanish green color?


Maybe a more pale shade will be good. I think it would look quite nice. Below is a quick photoshopped idea. I really like it though.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

The dark roofing and numerous shutters make it hard to choose a color.

I would try some reds, but again, the dark roofing comes into play.

How about hunter green?


----------



## Miss3D (Sep 9, 2007)

*what it you do?*

HI. I just found this discussion and believe it or not I am having the SAME dilema-- large house, white siding, dark roof and dark bluish-green trim that I don't like. I thought the lighter green trim suggestion looked good, but I'm curious if you made your decision and what have you might have done? Anyone else have new suggestions? It IS a tricky choice. Too bad I'm not up for painting the whole thing, but the siding is good for many years and I don't want to mess with it.


----------



## jkchapp2 (Aug 28, 2007)

I know you are looking for color, but...how about Black shutters with a Red Front Door, Red trim around the frame of the garage door with the Garage Door being Black. Make sure you do not use to harsh of red. Are the window frames wrapped, trim them in the Red color.


----------



## Miss3D (Sep 9, 2007)

*what's black, red and white all over?*

Hey thanks for the suggestion of red and black trim! I kind of like it, and did a rough sketch in photoshop. My friends think the black will fade to a paler shade of ugly, though. Maybe my local paint guy would have some advice on that. Anyway, I don't have shutters and not sure it would look right with the window frames all red, so maybe it's missing something. What do you think? I'm not sure it works on a large house. 
I have changed the landscaping since this photo and will continue to develop more of a natural/_Japanesey_ look outside, replacing the rotting picket fence and building a nice archway entrance to the house, etc. Sorry this photo is so bad!


----------



## treetoplma (Sep 11, 2007)

*paint color*

The real issue may be you have too many good, possible choices. This would take me at least 2-3 of weeks to figure out. I suggest painting the shutters and garage door the same (less bold) and the front door something different (more bold). They could be complimentary colors, or they be different shades of the same depending on how bold you are. Drive the neighborhoods and find which colors you like (and don't) to help narrow the choices. Do you want to play it safe & blend in or take a risk & stand out? Some colors are more inviting than others, and you want your front door to be inviting (or do you?). Most of all, buy sample sizes to try it out first. lma


----------



## interiordecor (Sep 12, 2007)

For small spaces, use lighter colors to get the spacious feel.

For large, empty rooms, use darker colors to tighten it a bit and to make it more intimate.

If your room project is very susceptible to dirt or is exposed, glossy shades are better over matte.

If you have large paintings and carpets inside that room, use it as your basis to get complementary colors. :thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

interiordecor said:


> For small spaces, use lighter colors to get the spacious feel.
> 
> For large, empty rooms, use darker colors to tighten it a bit and to make it more intimate.
> 
> ...


:huh: ?

What does that have to do with this thread?

.....This thread is about: " *Exterior* paint Color Suggestions"....


----------



## funnyguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I would paint the garage door white, with the trim and shutters the same color, say kaki, with a red door. Don't want that garage door jumping out at you.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> :huh: ?
> 
> What does that have to do with this thread?
> 
> .....This thread is about: " *Exterior* paint Color Suggestions"....


Plus, I could never understand the whole "lighter colors, small rooms" thing. I just don't get that. I understand the principal, but any time I painted a small room a darker color, it looks the same.


----------



## melissa23 (Apr 24, 2007)

So it's like 7 months later and still no decision LOL warmer weather is fast approaching and I need to paint soo or it just won't get done 

What do you all think of this idea;










The top colour for the shutters & garage and the bottom colour for the trim & metal flashing. And then something bold for the front door?


----------



## melissa23 (Apr 24, 2007)

I really like that tannish green colour too! Thanks!


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

This could help. *CLICK HERE*


----------



## rome778 (Apr 24, 2008)

i personally like light, pastel colored shutters since they brighten up both the exterior and interiors of the house without being to bold. a soft green or yellow perhaps?


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

For my 2 cents worth, I'd paint out the garage door (and it's trim) in a very light colour so it goes away. Right now it's the first thing you see and that shouldn't be happening, so something closer to the white would help. The first colour scheme that struck me was using that roof as a starter and going a very light grey or a colour with a grey base (you can find most colours available with grey bases) on the garage. I'd pick a very dark grey for your shutters and veranda railing and like the idea of a red or rust for the door. To me the door needs to be different, stand out, and not be the same as the neighbours so you have your pick there.

Also, when you do look at paint, know that when it comes to exterior colours you have to go much darker than you may think. The sun just blasts colour so always always paint up some sample boards and take a look at them when it's bright and sunny out. I'd also avoid pure black because it might look faded vs having a very dark version of grey or navy or green or brown which seems to hold it's own over time vs every looking really faded. I can tell you the last house I had the paint looked nearly black in the tin but when it was on the fence, it was just a medium dark green so it can be really deceiving.

Sorry, I am not taking to the brown samples because of your roof and think you need to really stick with colours that go really well with that grey. The lighter tan you picked seems like it might be okay (looks like a grey base on my monitor) but the darker tone seems to warm.


----------

